# New Health worries for two of my "kids"



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I took all three of my "kids" to the vet-or should say my DH did-can you believe that-LOL.

Well when the blood tests came back both Frannie & Roman's kidney levels were high. We did a urine culture on Rom and it came back negative-it seems that the problem was their food. 

Now I have to put them on a different diet-wait three weeks on Frannie-8 weeks on Roman and do another fasting blood panel. The food they were eating is very high in protein even though the cans say 8-9%. Lordy am I learning stuff I never knew.

The heart dr has upped Frannie's lasix to 30mg-we are trying so hard to hold off CHF.

Just need hugs for me and the "kids". Miss Paige is fine-no problems for her THANK GOODNESS.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Aww-I hope switching food does the trick. Sending healthy vibes to the whole pack of kids!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sure hope the change of food will do the trick! They will be in my prayers.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:hug: Hope switching the foods will help. Good luck!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I hope the change will help, Pat. It's always worrisome when things aren't quite 'normal', but they'll be fine. Try not to worry! :grouphug:


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Saying prayers for your clan! What are their symptoms that prompted a visit to the vet?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

The can says 8-9%?? Is that even legal or am I not understanding? I'm sure this has you very frustrated and worrid about their health. I hope they test better when they go back to the vets.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*The food they were eating is very high in protein even though the cans say 8-9%. Lordy am I learning stuff I never knew.
*

Let's hope the food change is all that is needed. Is the label wrong? or are you looking at the Crude Protein, that's 42% on the Evo Chicken and Turkey. I have always though Crude was indigestible.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I know how terrifying it is when something is wrong with any of our babies. Sending prayers out for a healthy outcome for both of them.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, can you tell us more about the symptoms and the food they were on? I know the vet warned me about keeping dogs away from cat food because there was too much protein in the cat food for the dogs...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: *Pat,Miss Paige,Mr. Roman,Ms Frannie* :grouphug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sending good thoughts your way Pat & pups <hugs>


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

There was no symptoms-it was time for their six month check up and I have blood work done every six months. So it was a routine visit-since Frannie is on heart meds I always have a geriatric (old age) panel done on her and a adult done on Roman. They both came back with a high kidney profile. The vet asked me to call the companies that I was using-on the can it says-8% Crude protein, but what I found out was that the real protein count was 30% on some of the food-40% on other cans & even 50% on others. I had to ask what the Dry Manner on the basic protein was and that is where the real protein % comes out. I had never heard of anything called Dry Manner till my vet told me about it. 

Like I said-I am learning so much. Now I just don't even trust what the cans say.

Thank goodness it was time for their check up or we would have been in more serious trouble if I had let them eat much longer.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Sending good vibes your way Pat. They are in good hands and I hope you can feel the hug I send too. Hang in there my friend.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thinking about you and the pups Pat. Hugs, prayers and love heading your way!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope the food change fixes the problem Pat.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Sending get well wishes for your "kids". I hope the diet change does the trick.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Please keep us posted, hugs and prayers coming your way!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

As I posted in an earlier thread and another about calculating protein content in canned food, you need to factor in the moisture to get an accurate number of protein. Dry kibble has little to no moisture, so what you see (protein %) is what you get, but not so with canned foods.

Here's the more recent thread with links to others to help figure this out: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11780

Hope that helps!


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Hugs :hug:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Marjrc,

You are so right-I was not thinking about any of that I was taking the protein count on the can only-as I always say-I am learning so much having these "kids".

I had to take Paige to the vet today-she has had a reaction to something-has bright red skin-itching-I did pretty well figure it out that it was food related-I had made a meat loaf-for them of course-and had put in Thyme (more than I thought I had) and she had a reaction to that-I swear I am going to be building my vet's a new clinic with all the money I have spent there these last two weeks-and Rom is having his teeth cleaned next week-Oh Well hubby says I work for the dogs-little does he know that's the truth.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------

